# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for BREAKFAST



## Andre (2/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite BREAKFAST juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/6/17)

*Affiliation Coco*

There, I voted for the only 2 juices I've bought this year :0

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (2/6/17)

*All Coiled out - Yoyo by Orion
Affiliation - Rusky*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (2/6/17)

1. Roll Over - Wiener Vape Co.
2. Tail Chase - Wiener Vape Co.
3. Coco - Affiliation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/6/17)

Coco - Affiliation


----------



## Vapington (2/6/17)

Nostalgia - Frosteez

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## V1L3 (2/6/17)

Nostalgia - Frosteez


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/17)

Nostalgia- Frosteez


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/17)

1. Yo Mamma by Milklab 
2. Hakaberry by Milklab
3. The Milky way by Foggs Famous Sauce


----------



## Nicholas (3/6/17)

Coco by Affiliation 
Ricey by Affiliation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (5/6/17)

1. *Frosteez* by Nostalgia


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

1. WOLFSBANE, Emmisory Elixers

2. Alpha, Emmisory Elixers

3. Frosteez, Nostalgia


----------



## skola (7/6/17)

1. *Frosteez* by Nostalgia
2. 
3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_Dude (8/6/17)

1. Emissary Elixirs - Alpha
2. Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane


----------



## Coldcat (8/6/17)

1. Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane
2. The Milky way by Foggs Famous Sauce


----------



## ShaneW (9/6/17)

Frosteez - Nostalgia 
Milky Way - Foggas famous sauce 
Yo mamma - Milk lab


----------



## Sterling Vape (9/6/17)

1) Nostalgia - Frosteez
2) Nostalgia - Frosteez
3) Nostalgia - Frosteez

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DirtyD (9/6/17)

1. ) Nostalgia - Frosteez


----------



## umzungu (9/6/17)

Co-Lab Crispy Heaven


----------



## phlux22 (9/6/17)

1. ) Nostalgia - Mad Hatter 
2. ) Nostalgia - Frosteez


----------



## JapsGroen (9/6/17)

1 Nostalgia - Frosteez
2 Nostalgia - yogichew


----------



## Kaos (12/6/17)

_*Emissary Elixirs - Alpha*_
*Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane *
*Paulies - Coffee Cake *


----------



## LETSGETPARTY (12/6/17)

1. _*Emissary Elixirs - Alpha*_
*2. Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane *


----------



## OMGRaichu (12/6/17)

1. _*Emissary Elixirs - Alpha*_
*2. Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane*


----------



## Dylan.P (12/6/17)

1. Emissary Elixirs - Alpha
2. Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane


----------



## Meowphistopheles (13/6/17)

Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane
Emissary Elixirs - Alpha


----------



## Mida Khan (13/6/17)

Decadent Clouds - Red Streak Sunrise


----------



## Cybermoo (16/6/17)

1. Emissary Elixirs - Alpha
2. Emissary Elixirs - Wolfsbane
3. Paulies Coffee Cake


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/17)

Nostalgia - Frosteez

I see Wolfsbane (from Emissary Elixirs) is also very popular but unfortunately I have never had the opportunity to test is.


----------



## Stillwaters (21/6/17)

Frosteez - Nostalgia

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (21/6/17)

FROSTEEZ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel (22/6/17)

Nostalgia - Frosteez
Apricot Jam Donut - Paulies


----------



## Pfly (28/6/17)

1. Nostalgia -Lustre 
2. Pompous Pom- Miss Daisy's Peacan Nut Pie

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## iPWN (29/6/17)

1. Nostalgia - Frosteez


----------

